# I Want a G9 Baracuta,...



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello All,
Following my mantra of never, (ever) paying full retail for anything, I'm looking for a new G9.

I will want either, or both, a navy as well as a khaki/natural color. Beyond that I'm only looking for the classic G9 not the slim versions that are now available.

I know they have them at OConnells for $265.- and I can just barely beat that price (including shipping) by going to the U.K.. (the actual company)

That being said does anyone have any suggestions on where I might pick one or two up for better than about $250.- per unit?

Thanks so much in advance,


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

Check this thread -- https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=100637&highlight=baracuta+ebay -- for made-in-England Baracutas for about $130 delivered.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Burgundy is the colour you want for a classic look.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I went to respond and then I see that my thread has been linked! Nice! I just bought another one from stylevault, it's on its way to me right now, 77 GBP shipped, or around $135. They have lots of baracuta products including the more fashion forward models, but you can just email them and see what they have in your size. I always look for the made in England jackets, the made in Romania are a little cheaper. Somewhat regularly, the made in England ones will show up on actual ebay auctions, but emailing stylevault is much easier since you don't have to worry about winning the auction. Someone posted a link to the Restoration Hardware website where they had MIE G9's in navy for I think $150. I still want a navy one, so I was dissappointed when they sold out before I found the thread. I have the British khaki, and my new one will be black. I have to wear black shoes and dark pants to work every day, so I think the black one will make for a nice work jacket, though I don't know how much wear it will see when I'm not working. Looking forward to receiving it, especially at less than half of the price of O'Connell's MIE G9's, as well as other retailers.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Too bad I haven't found one in big guy size


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

dwebber18 said:


> Too bad I haven't found one in big guy size


I've got a Harrington from Merc, as opposed to Baracuta, It's an XL (I'm a 46" chest and its a nice fit. And Merc make even bigger sizes. And they're way cheaper than Baracutas:
https://www.ekmpowershop6.com/ekmps/shops/modclothin/merc-harrington-jacket-144-p.asp The dark khaki/stone one in the rightmost photo is the colour of the Merc I've got. I've also got a cream Lonsdale and a black Camden.

Or you can get a Warrior, they're even cheaper:

I know all about Mod/Skinhead fashion.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I know all about Mod/Skinhead fashion.:icon_smile_wink:


Those are pretty nice looking, thanks for the info. Guess I'll have to find a good razor to shave my head with, haha


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde, you are the man! Assuming the Merc is close to the same quality of the original Baracuta there's no doubt I'm going to pick up a couple!

I am a honest 44R is men's sport coats, do you think I should go with a LG or XL? The Merc site lists their large as being 42 to 44. You mentioned that you are a 46 and you went with a XLarge,....Accordning to their site a 46 chest like yourself should go with a XXL but you say you got a nice fit with an XL. (I'm just trying to deside if I should go with a Large or XL. Since you got a good fit by sizing just under their recommendations/specifications perhaps I should go with a Large even though they list a 42 to 44 chest like myself as being an XL.

It's to late to call the U.K. today but I will be caling tomorrow to place my order. (I've never put my card into a computer and I feel better about purchasing item outsude the U.S. if I can talk with someone raal time prior to the purchase)

Thank you Earl!

My best,



Earl of Ormonde said:


> I've got a Harrington from Merc, as opposed to Baracuta, It's an XL (I'm a 46" chest and its a nice fit. And Merc make even bigger sizes. And they're way cheaper than Baracutas:
> https://www.ekmpowershop6.com/ekmps/shops/modclothin/merc-harrington-jacket-144-p.asp The dark khaki/stone one in the rightmost photo is the colour of the Merc I've got. I've also got a cream Lonsdale and a black Camden.
> 
> Or you can get a Warrior, they're even cheaper:
> ...


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

*Not as good?*

I'm sure we've all seen bad and mediocre G-9 copies. What makes a real G-9 so nice is that they are . . . so nice!

I have not seen the Merc jacket in person, but I am generally familiar with Merc stuff. I wouldn't be so certain that it is up to G-9 quality. For one thing, it is a poly/cotton blend, while G-9s are all cotton.

Look at the loafers on the Mod Clothing site. I mean they are pennies, sure, but not LHS.

Maybe the jacket is as good, less expensive alternative, but you might be disappointed?

I just got a second G-9 at $130-ish at the Ben Silver sale.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Peter,
I would jump on one in a minute at Ben Silver if their sale is still on. Is it?

P.S. I called Ben Silver and they do not have my size in a color I'd be interested in. I'm sad to say that I just didn't realize that they ever had sales and I missedout on a reversable top coat for about half it's original price. 

In the future I will keep the Ben Silver site on my "Look Out" list for sales.

Thanks,


----------



## norton (Dec 18, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> I am a honest 44R is men's sport coats, do you think I should go with a LG or XL? The Merc site lists their large as being 42 to 44. You mentioned that you are a 46 and you went with a XLarge,....Accordning to their site a 46 chest like yourself should go with a XXL but you say you got a nice fit with an XL. (I'm just trying to deside if I should go with a Large or XL. Since you got a good fit by sizing just under their recommendations/specifications perhaps I should go with a Large even though they list a 42 to 44 chest like myself as being an XL.


I'm a 44 and my L G9 fits the way I'd expect a 44R to fit.


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

Avoid BEN SILVER's G9! Overpriced JUNK that does not hold up. I was shocked. I bought a black one (Made by Four Climbs, I believe) and was very disappointed. Good luck with your new purchase, Bill!


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

I really really want one too......anyone feeling generous?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

The four climes g9's are made in England by Baracuta. Baracuta started calling MIE g9's four climes and kept exporting them to the US after they licensed the Baracuta name to Van Heusen to make cheap g9's in Taiwan. I guess Ben silver wanted theirs to be called four climes, they must still make some that way. The quality should be top notch since they are MIE.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I've got a Harrington from Merc, as opposed to Baracuta, It's an XL (I'm a 46" chest and its a nice fit. And Merc make even bigger sizes.


I'm a LIAR, it must be my memory fading. :icon_smile_big: I checked and I'm a 45" chest. And my Merc Harrington is an XXL, and it's a nice fit but at times feels a bit too loose.

So for a true 44" chest the XL Mercwould be the right size for the classic fit % look. I tried on a mate's XL and it fit okay but I wanted a bit more room.

Megahertz I've PM:ed you!


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got one of those Taiwanese Barakutas. They were well made and came in actual sizes. All in all, it is a pretty impressive garment. I don't consider it much inferior to a MIE G9.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I've got a Harrington from Merc, as opposed to Baracuta, It's an XL (I'm a 46" chest and its a nice fit. And Merc make even bigger sizes. And they're way cheaper than Baracutas:
> https://www.ekmpowershop6.com/ekmps/shops/modclothin/merc-harrington-jacket-144-p.asp The dark khaki/stone one in the rightmost photo is the colour of the Merc I've got. I've also got a cream Lonsdale and a black Camden.
> 
> Or you can get a Warrior, they're even cheaper:
> ...


Courtesy of the Earl I'm going to pick up a couple of the "Merc" G9s and give them a try. Although they're not 100% cotton they are made in the U.K. and the price is right on.

No matter I'm sure they'll get plenty of wear.

To me one of the best aspects of AAAC is members from all over the world letting one another know about deals that can be had.

I never would have thought that there were several companies in the U.K. making G9s had it not been for "The Earl."

Best wishes,


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

You're welcome sir. 
Merc has been making their Harringtons since the 1960s.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Most of the late 1960s harringtons worn in the UK were copies bought in Millets. Black was the most common colour. Cheap and cheerful and they did the job.

Various knock offs are still available on eBay.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

andrewcorreia said:


> Avoid BEN SILVER's G9! Overpriced JUNK that does not hold up. I was shocked. I bought a black one (Made by Four Climbs, I believe) and was very disappointed. Good luck with your new purchase, Bill!


What happened to yours?

I picked up a navy Four Climes (made in England) Baracuta from BS on sale a few years back, and mine is holding up fine.


----------



## mxgreen (Jan 18, 2009)

For anyone who is interested, there is a tan MIE size 44 for sale in the B&S section at SF. Asking $125 but inviting offers.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Sadly, I think all this talk of the G9 and its desirability on this thread is making it less likely that I'll score a G9 for a decent price on Ebay!


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sir Cingle said:


> Sadly, I think all this talk of the G9 and its desirability on this thread is making it less likely that I'll score a G9 for a decent price on Ebay!


Just means you'll have to wait another month or so until the fervor dies down or everyone else has one in their closet.

If I remember correctly, you and I are looking for the same thing - a navy G9 in size 40. At least I'm not seriously looking right now so no competition from me.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

That makes three of us! The only G9 I still want is a navy one, and I happen to be a size 40 too. The other forum frequently has people selling g9's in good condition, MIE more often than not. I have yet to see one in this size and color on ebay that isn't a Van Heusen made in Taiwan. If only we had caught the restoration hardware sale recently!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Actually, I'm in the hunt for a 44, so I'm no competition for you guys. I'm hoping to score a red or navy G9; I'm still on the fence about a tan one, since you can't really wear it with khakis, and I seldom wear jeans.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm watching a seinfeld rerun and Newman came in with a khaki g9 just like mine! Not the best model for it. My wife isn't so sure about g9s, so I wasn't about to show her Newman wearing one just like mine!


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Sir Cingle said:


> Actually, I'm in the hunt for a 44, so I'm no competition for you guys. I'm hoping to score a red or navy G9; I'm still on the fence about a tan one, since you can't really wear it with khakis, and I seldom wear jeans.


I want one in black for days when I'm feeling trad yet hoodlum-ish.


----------



## sclemmons (Mar 4, 2006)

The G9 is classic like a Cuban cigar. You don't buy so many Montecristo's or Cohiba's that you can't afford a real one if you have the opportunity. The real G9's are fewer and even further between. 

Just do it. You won't be sorry.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

The G9's the best and sharpest piece of clothing I've ever owned, I lived in several from '76-'84. I just wish O'Connells had one in 52L, I'd jump on it.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry if someone is watching this, but here's a 44 navy MIE four climes in pretty good condition on the cheap.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

PJC in NoVa said:


> I want one in black for days when I'm feeling trad yet hoodlum-ish.


Got one! And it's a bit padded, so I can keep wearing it in the autumn as well when it starts getting a bit nippy!

Here's Gary in his burgundy Merc Harrington XL, he's 6' 4", sitting outside the beer tent at a sak punk festival 2 years ago. (classic Trojan reggae badge on lapel)
https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/James_de_B/gary.jpg

And here's me in my black Camden Harrington also XL sitting opposite Gary! (with black Fred Perry underneath & ska badges on lapel) 
https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/James_de_B/meoppositegary.jpg

Out of picture are Anders in a blue Merc, Håkan in a black Lonsdale, and Christer in a red Warrior. Henrik beside me in classic Levi jacket.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Who knew? 

Just seen that Barbour has now completely left it's classic country set image behind and is now also producing a Harrington. Bowing to the pressure of modern times and clothing or just jumping on the bandwagon? :icon_smile:


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> And here's me in my black Camden Harrington also XL sitting opposite Gary! (with black Fred Perry underneath & ska badges on lapel)
> https://i471.photobucket.com/albums/rr72/James_de_B/meoppositegary.jpg


Are you taking part in a Buster Bloodvessel lookalike competition ?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Kingstonian said:


> Are you taking part in a Buster Bloodvessel lookalike competition ?


Every day mate! :icon_smile:

Actually, Bad Manners were one of the headliners (along with The Cockney rejects and GBH) at the Augustibuller festival in Sweden that year, 2007, when that photo was taken, and I met and had a chat with Buster after their set. He's lost a hell of a lot of weight. 
The oddest thing about the chat was him saying "I'm from London too, so why are you living in Sweden?" So humble not even realising that a fan would of course already know he was from London. And then as I walked off, he came after me and HE handed ME a flyer for his festival in Bedford. That action, plus the humble way he was off stage, it was like the man didn't realise he was a huge star for many people. But I suppose huge stars are still normal everyday people underneath when it comes to everday situations.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> He's lost a hell of a lot of weight.


Buster had serious health problems I think he was 31 stone at one stage.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/insideout/yorkslincs/series7/buster_bloodvessel.shtml


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Kingstonian said:


> Buster had serious health problems I think he was 31 stone at one stage.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/insideout/yorkslincs/series7/buster_bloodvessel.shtml


Yea, I know. I remember reading about it at the time


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Also, for those still interested in getting a cheap Harrington


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

***BUMP**** to help assist the most recent request!


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=330&show=364

Four climes g9 baracutas for $145! i suspect made in England, as the regular price is $285. They have a sky blue one too, I love that. Not sure I could pull it off, but I think they look great.

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=66&show=160&display=11116&group=1

It seems that they are now touting a "Grenfell" g9 as the original g9 jacket! What gives? Does anyone know the history of this? I thought the baracuta g9 was universally accepted as the original. That said, the Grenfells are made in England, and look very nice. I do like the Fraser tartan of Baracuta better than the Grenfell tartan, though. The Fraser is much bolder and more classic looking to me.


----------



## andrewcorreia (Jan 21, 2009)

I purchased a black one from Ben Silver and within a month or so it began to fade.
Is the original color of Baracuda jacket in Natural or British Khaki?


----------



## Jughead (Feb 19, 2009)

I bought an old Baracuta style jacket in 44 L way back in 1968. They were all the rage. I never knew it was a knock off, or *maybe it isn't.* That inside label on the G9 looks real familiar.










I'll check tonight & see if I can post a pic. I'll be ecstatic if it's an original as I think I only paid $30 for it at a men's tall shop. I really need a tall as I'm 6'4".

I last wore it a couple years ago and my daughters said not to wear it as it made me look old.

It looks identical to this one:


----------



## Jughead (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's some pictures of what I bought many years ago. The label looks the same except mine has Van Husens name on it. Lining looks the same also. Overall it looks identical to the Herrington's I've seen on line.

Is this an original?



















In fact it looks identical to this one:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Simply put, your jacket is both original and not - it depends on your definition of "original". Sometime in the late 1960s-early 1970s, Baracuta decided to license the American production and distribution of their jackets to Van Heusen (a respectable, if not high quality name), which makes Van Heusen the officially licensed manufacturer of Baracuta jackets for the U.S. market. At the same time, however, Baracuta (England) maintained the right to sell some jackets in the US, but under the name "Four Climes" (identical construction and symbol on the label, just a different name).

The real production differences start showing up in the mid-1970s when Van Heusen started to move production overseas and began using cotton-poly blends in their jackets. If I remember correctly, Van Heusen produced jackets in both the Crown Colony of Hong Kong and the Republic of China (Taiwan). The Four Climes and Baracuta (England) jackets remained 100% cotton (polished cotton). Eventually the licensing agreement must have run out and Baracuta (England) clearly decided not to renew the contract. Sometime in the 1990s, I believe, Baracuta (England) started moving some of their own production overseas as well (Romania, if memory serves, and Turkey(?)) and now some collectors make a minor distinction between "Made in England" Baracutas and "Made in Romania" Baracutas.

All that said, I would say your Baracuta G9 is undoubtedly an original, but isn't as highly sought after by collectors as the Made in England Baracutas. The only real difference is that yours is a cotton-poly blend.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Jughead said:


> Here's some pictures of what I bought many years ago. The label looks the same except mine has Van Husens name on it. Lining looks the same also. Overall it looks identical to the Herrington's I've seen on line.
> 
> Is this an original?
> 
> ...


As a minor Harrington expert (I have four), that looks genuine to me. That said, there's no such thing as a knock off really, because so many named and unnamed companies have made Harringtons over the last 40 odd years, and still make them.

It's akin to asking if a trenchcoat is a pirate.

But if you mean is it a genuine (Note: genuine not original) Baracuta then I would say yes. The Taiwan label was very common back then.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 19, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> As a minor Harrington expert (I have four), that looks genuine to me. That said, there's no such thing as a knock off really, because so many named and unnamed companies have made Harringtons over the last 40 odd years, and still make them.
> 
> It's akin to asking if a trenchcoat is a pirate.
> 
> But if you mean is it a genuine (Note: genuine not original) Baracuta then I would say yes. The Taiwan label was very common back then.


Cool, thanks Cardinal & Earl for the information. I'm not interested in the collect-ability but it's nice to know I had good taste going back to the 60's.









I graduated high school in 1970 and think I probably bought this jacket around 1967-68 when I started making some $$ working evenings & weekends. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## budrichard (Apr 3, 2008)

Here is another to throw into the mix. 
While neither labeled 'Baracuta' nor 100% cotton, this 'Harrington' was offered by Eddie Bauer and is 'Made in Hong Kong'. The sleeves are 100% nylon lined and the body lining is 100% cotton. It is very well made and from the EB Lot No, I would hazard a guess that it was made in 1990. 
I have to assume that EB probably purchased these from a factory that made Van Heusan Baracuta's.
It's the only one I have ever seen and a Large. I purchased it on eBay for a nominal sum. 
For those interested, I did recently purchase a G7 https://www.baracuta-g9.com/sale/G70017/5051235482456/f on sale made specifically for cycling. It's interestiingly enough 'Made in China'. The fabric is waterproof and does not seem to breathe much but I haven't ridden with the jacket in the rain yet. I wouldn't have purchased it at the original price.-Dick


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

*I don't get it.*

I don't get it. I really, really, really, really, really don't get it. They don't seem versatile at all and they are an outerwear inch away from the dreaded "Members Only" jacket. No disrespect to anyone. I must be missing something here.


----------



## WarrenB (Apr 15, 2009)

How do the regular g9's fit? I know they go on chest size, but even though I'm a 38 in most jacket sizes, I still feel like I would need a 40 due to more bulky clothes under, etc. I've always found these jackets interesting but never really had anywhere around here to check one out. (maybe that means they wouldn't fit it too well in Kentucky)


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Reptilicus said:


> I don't get it. I really, really, really, really, really don't get it. They don't seem versatile at all and they are an outerwear inch away from the dreaded "Members Only" jacket. No disrespect to anyone. I must be missing something here.


I agree. I guess neither of us had had the kool-aid.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Reptilicus said:


> I don't get it...they are an outerwear inch away from the dreaded "Members Only" jacket.


It's a game of inches, my friend, a game of inches :icon_smile_wink:

This guy didn't hurt their popularity either


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> This guy didn't hurt their popularity either


But hang on, let's not forget where they got their name from though, Rodney Harrington in Peyton Place. Even I remember watching Peyton Place in England as a kid in the 60s. 
https://www.retrowow.co.uk/fashion/baracuta/baracuta_harrington.php

_"The Baracuta G9's cool and its name was sealed in 1964, when Ryan O'Neal wore one in the US soap, Peyton Place. Peyton Place was shown to UK audiences when ITV bought the show in 1965. Ryan O'Neal's character was Rodney Harrington; from then on the G9 was known as the Harrington."_


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Reptilicus said:


> I must be missing something here.


Yes, you are. :icon_smile: I find mine extremly versatile and wear them often. I have no problem with the length, they come just below the waist. Also have you ever thought about the fact that the US tank crew short uniform jacket in Europe during WWII was basically a heavy Harrington? Or reflected over the military style designation G9?
Years ago I had a jacket modelled on the US tank crew jacket (in military green), complete with military style label and whatever the jacket code was. And apart from the lack of the double button collar the rest was the same, slanted flap pockets, elasticated cuffs and waist, lightly padded.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> I agree. I guess neither of us had had the kool-aid.


You just ain't got no cool daddy-o! :icon_smile:


----------



## Jughead (Feb 19, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> But hang on, let's not forget where they got their name from though, Rodney Harrington in Peyton Place. Even I remember watching Peyton Place in England as a kid in the 60s.
> https://www.retrowow.co.uk/fashion/baracuta/baracuta_harrington.php
> 
> _"The Baracuta G9's cool and its name was sealed in 1964, when Ryan O'Neal wore one in the US soap, Peyton Place. Peyton Place was shown to UK audiences when ITV bought the show in 1965. Ryan O'Neal's character was Rodney Harrington; from then on the G9 was known as the Harrington."_


Good write up there. Steve was the man back then.


----------



## Wayzgoose (Mar 30, 2010)

The G9 is one of the most iconic items of mens clothing. As well as Steve McQueen, there's Paul Newman and Clint Eastwood on the list of G9 wearers. Clint's worn one in nearly every non-Western he's made. He even sports one in Gran Torino if memory serves.


----------

